# Anyone taking 5mg folic acid



## Suze

Question for anyone taking 5mg folic acid as opposed to the usual 4000mcg - are you taking pregnancy vitamins too?

My problem is that I'm pretty sure all pregnancy vitamins contain the 4mg folic acid but if you're taking it as a separate dose then you'd be taking in 5.4g :shrug:

I'm not taking the pregnancy vitamins at the mo for this reason but feel i should be?


----------



## fairygirl

My prenatals have 400mcg in and I'm taking 2 400mcg folic acid on top. My Consultant recommended I doubled the dose but I can't remember exactly what he said so taking an extra one. Larger doses like 4mg are normally for ladies with diabetes or issues with absorption, he said I didn't need that much. I read somewhere your boy just gets rid of what it doesn't use anyway.


----------



## jcg0506

I'm taking nearly that much. My prenatal vitamins have 1 mg and I take an addition 4 (800 mcg) folic acid tablets. Most women don't need that amount, but my sister had a baby with anacephaly and the doctor wanted her and all her siblings to take the additional amount since there is likely a genetic component as well as the environmental component (not enough folic acid), so the idea is to control the environmental factor as much as possible to try to counteract any genetic risk.


----------



## Anidae

HI,

I am taking 400mcg in my pregnancare vits and am then taking an extra 1 tablet a day containing the same 400mcg.

No real reason, I just read that there is no problem with taking more rather than less, so though I would since it can't hurt!!!!

xxx


----------



## Smiler79

i was taking 5mg folic acid before i fell pregnant due to low folate levels, when i fell pregnant i carried on taking these and also took prenatals. doctor said my body would only absorb what i needed


----------



## 24/7

I took the 5mg dose due to other health problems, but I did have to get it on prescription. xx


----------



## Suze

Yeah I get my 5mg tablets on prescription. I decided I'll take the vitamins on top of the tablets as the 4000mcg is quite low in comparison and I read that something like a bowl of cereal could contain 4000mcg so I'm sure it will be ok


----------



## Jasa1911

Hey Hun, I'm in the 5mg prescribed folic acid! I also take my prenatal vitamin. I was told the body will use what it needs and get rid of the rear so there is no harm. Plus ur getting everything else u need!

When pregnant i feel like I turn in to a mini pharmacy!! Never taken so many pills!! Xx


----------



## Tulip

Hi hon! I was on 5mg but was also on a clinical trial for Inositol (which may do the same as Folic for those who can't absorb it at all) so I wasn't allowed to take any extras. I totally would have done if I could though :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi, 

I take 5mg Folic Acid as i have Coeliac disease, i have to take it for the whole of my pregnancy too. 

I also take Pregnacare which has the usual 4mcg. My specialist says there is no harm taking too much, only too little.

Xx


----------



## Tulip

As Sarah and Smiler said, FA is water-soluble and you will pee out any that your body doesn't need x


----------



## missmayhem

i'm on the 5mg due to having a mild form of spina bifida


----------

